# Kalorienverbrauch laut Schrittzähler



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Ich hoffe, hier kennt sich jemand ein bisschen mit so was aus. Ich hab einen Schrittzähler - kein GPS - fürs Joggen. Heute war ich mit dem Hund Gassi und hab es einfach mal mitgenommen. 
Ich bin rund 1,34 Km gelaufen und habe dabei laut Gerät fast 100 kcal verbrannt. Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, denn ich war vorgestern fast 6 Km Joggen und hab nur 350 kcal verbrannt, obwohl ich da fast 10.000 "aerobic steps" hatte, also gleichmäßige Schritte, die die Verbrennung noch zusätzlich ankurbeln. Also entweder gibt das Ding beim Joggen zu wenig an oder beim Gehen zu viel. 
Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Naja meine Erfahrung mit so nem Ding war auch eher schlecht, weil es öfter falsch gezählt hat.
Weiß nicht genau, aber denke mal, es ist einfach ungenau beim Messen.


----------



## LubuLegend (5. März 2011)

Hängt auch davon ab, was der "Kalorienzähler" alles misst und wie du gelaufen bist.

Wenn das Ding deine Herzfrequenz misst, wie schnell bist du gelaufen?

Ansonsten -> weg mit dem Teil.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

was ich als Tipp noch mitgeben kann:
Langsam laufen... gerade als Anfänger, je langsamer desto besser. Natürlich auch nicht stehen, aber halt auf keinen Fall zu schnell.
Sobald du nämlich keine Luft mehr bekommst, nimmste nix mehr ab. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Nun ja, ich bin ja kein Anfänger. Einen Halbmarathon würd ich von der Strecke her schaffen, Problem ist nur, dass ich zu langsam bin. Wollte mir das Ding holen, um meine Ernährung zu unterstützen, aber wie gesagt, da kommen seltsame Werte raus.

Frequenzen misst das Teil nicht, eben nur Schritte, Strecke, Fett- und Kalorienverbrauch sowie Aerobic Steps. 25 Euro bei Amazon.

Geschwindigkeit kann ich selbst aus der Strecke berechnen, meistens so 145-150 Schritte pro Minute. Laut Wiki sind 





> 140 und 170 Schritten pro Minute


 gut.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2011)

Mit solchen Geräten, die irgendwas mit Fettverbrauch etc. pp. messen sollen hab ich bisher noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

So 25 Euro teile werden wohl nicht wirklich genau messen. Wenn man wirklich ein Gerät haben will, dass genaueres anzeigt, muss man schon mehr zahlen.

Und als Hobbysportler lohnt sich das kein bisschen.
Ich würde einfach immer diesselbe Strecke nehmen und die Zeit messen und dann eben versuchen, immer schneller zu werden.


Dann kann man die Strecke, die man zurücklegt erweitern und diese wieder schneller zu absolvieren zu versuchen.

Das geht nur mit einer Stoppuhr. Und da bist du mit einer sehr billigen bedient.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

das teil misst nicht zufällig auch noch die zeit irgendwo mit?
denn wenn du wenn du wie der durchschnitt aller menschen joggst, dann hast du die 6 km schneller rum als die 1,34km beim gassi gehen. desto länger du einen puls konstant hälst desto mehr nimmst du auch ab. bezogen auf deine tätigkeiten joggen und gassi gehen hast du beim gassi gehen länger deinen puls konstant gehalten und somit auch mehr abgenommen


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. März 2011)

hauptsache man hat etwas geschrieben,egal ob man von dem Thema Ahnung hat oder nicht.....völliger Mist was du da schreibst tear_jerker,kennt man ja schon....


Deiner Logik noch würde man ohne ende abnehmen wenn man wie ein wahnsinniger über mehrere Minuten lang sprintet. (Der Puls is ja immer auf 200....)

So ist es aber nicht,der Körper greift je nach Belastung auf andere Energiequellen(mal einfach gesagt) des Körpers zurück und da bedeutet nicht immer Fettabbau.

So ist z.B. ein Irrglaube das man möglichst schnell laufen muss um abzunehmen. Gerade bei Anfängern stellt sich so nicht der gewünschte Erfolg ein.

Als erstes sollte man seine maximale Herzfrequenz kennen. Diese errechnet sich vereinfacht (gibt mehrere Methoden,aber als ungefährer Anhaltspunkt recht brauchbar) aus 220-Lebensalter. Also z.B 220-20Jahre=200. 

Nun gibt es verschiedene Bereiche in dem der Körper Energie verarbeitet.

Gesundheitszone: 50%-60% der MHF	hier wird das Herz-Kreislaufsystem gestärkt 	etwa Walking

Fettverbrennungszone: 60%-70% In diesem Bereich werden die Meisten Kalorien aus Fett gewonnen etwa langsames Joggen.

Aerobe Zone: 70%-80% Hier wird Energie in Form von Kohlenhydtaten und Fetten aus Muskelzellen gewonnen also eher ungeeignet um Fettpolster loszuwerden

Anaerobe Zone: 80-90% In dem Bereich in dem Bereich werden zwar die meisten Kalorien verbrannt aber die Energie wird überwiegend aus Kohlenhydtraten gewonnen, aber ideal zum Kraft und Muskelmasseaufbau.


Profisportler wechseln zwischen diesen Zonen hin und her um die optimalen Trainingsergebnisse zu erzielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. März 2011)

ach irn bru, bist du es nicht leid ständig selbst ins fettnäpfchen zu treten? lustigerweise hat dein post mich doch bestätigt


----------



## Xondor (5. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hauptsache man hat etwas geschrieben,egal ob man von dem Thema Ahnung hat oder nicht.....völliger Mist was du da schreibst tear_jerker,kennt man ja schon....
> 
> 
> Deiner Logik noch würde man ohne ende abnehmen wenn man wie ein wahnsinniger über mehrere Minuten lang sprintet. (Der Puls is ja immer auf 200....)
> ...



Wenn ich sowas schon höre wird mir übel. Nur nicht auf den Körper hören! Den Blick auf die Pulsuhr und wenn das Herz zu langsam ist dann aber hopp hopp sonst bringts ja nichts. Wenn man sich nach dem Laufen gehen gut fühlt ist alles ok. Dann geht man auch gerne wieder und mehr brauchts nicht. Man nennt das dann die "sinnvolle Zone".


----------



## Konov (6. März 2011)

Das was Bru geschrieben hat klingt für mich durchaus plausibel.

Ich laufe schon einige Jahre, habe von den prozentzahl-zonen noch nix gehört aber durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Langsam laufen ist das einzige was wirkt wenn man abnehmen will. Kein Mensch wird abnehmen wenn er rennt wie ein Blöder... viele wissen das nicht, es ist aber so.
Seinen persönlichen Rhythmus muss jeder selbst finden und dafür braucht man KEIN Mediziner sein oder muss mit Zahlen um sich schmeißen.

Wenn man es selbst lange genug macht, hat man es im Gefühl wie schnell man laufen kann oder sollte. Das hängt nämlich auch von der Tagesform ab.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. März 2011)

> Wenn ich sowas schon höre wird mir übel. Nur nicht auf den Körper hören! Den Blick auf die Pulsuhr und wenn das Herz zu langsam ist dann aber hopp hopp sonst bringts ja nichts. Wenn man sich nach dem Laufen gehen gut fühlt ist alles ok. Dann geht man auch gerne wieder und mehr brauchts nicht. Man nennt das dann die "sinnvolle Zone".



ich sags mal so, als ungeübter ist macht recht schnell in der Fettverbrennungszone also bei 60%-70% MHF, da reicht schon schnelleres gehen. In dem Beispiel oben wären das also eine Herzfrequenz von 120-140...und da verausgabt man sich absolut nicht. Am Anfang tun vielleicht die Beine etwas weh, aber sobald man sich daran gewöhnt hat nach ein paar Tagen kann man in dem Bereich ohne Probleme joggen ohne das man anschliessend keuchend zusammenbricht....

Für absolut Sportanfänger empfiehlt es sich eh erstmal mit walken anzufangen umso seine Kondition erstmal zu steigern, wenn man stark übergewichtig ist,ist das auch besser für die Gelenke.



Um auch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben.....einfach Schrittzähler nehmen als Standart joggen mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit(dafür gibts dann ein Kalorienverbauchstandartwert z.B. 1 Std joggen=200 Kalorien...den genauen Wert weiss ich jetzt nicht). Einige zeigen auch noch zusätzlich den Fettverbrauch an, wobei hier nicht die Speckröllchen gemeint sind 

Dass er bei dir merkwürdige Werte anzeigt, wird daran liegen dass du (in dem Punkt hat tear_jerker Recht)für die 6km weniger Zeit gebraucht hast als für die 1,3 km. Kannst es ja mal testen, machst den Schrittzählerbei dir zu hause an und lässt ihn z.B. 30min laufen,während du z.B. abwäschst oder aufräumst. Dann sollte er ebenfalls unrealistische Kalorienverbräuche anzeigen.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge eine Pulsuhr, so hab ich meine Trainsingsforstschritte im Blick und kann mein Tempo optimal kontrolieren. Es ist z.b. interessant zu sehen ab welcher Herzfrequenz die Luft etwas knapper wird und wie sich dieser Bereich mit fortschreitenden Training nach hinten verschiebt. Gibt schon gute und günstige z.B. von Beurer. Allerdings muss man dafür einen Brustgurt anlegen, gewöhnt man sich aber schnell dran.


----------



## Contemptio (6. März 2011)

Ausschlaggebend für deine Energieverbrennung sind nicht nur deine Schritte...^^
Ich zähle mal auf, was sonst noch so ne Rolle spielt:

-Körpergröße
-Körpergewicht
-Fett-/Muskelanteil
-Alter
-Puls
-Körpertemperatur
-dein persönlicher Stoffwechsel
-diverse andere Sachen, die mir grad net einfallen :>

Also wirf das blöde Teil weg und lauf nach Gefühl...gut ist, was dir gut tut :>


----------



## Konov (6. März 2011)

Da fällt mir ein, ich glaub ich brauch bald wieder neue Laufschuhe... ich bekomm seit ein paar Wochen immer Blasen an den Füßen. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Ich bin früher viel gelaufen, durfte aber nach einer OP 1 Jahr kein Sport machen, das ist jetzt fast zwei Jahre her, sprich ich versuch langsam wieder auf meine Form von damals zu kommen. Allein von der Ausdauer her könnte ich ziemlich lange laufen, da ich eigentlich auch nach über einer Stunde kaum schwitze oder außer Atem bin - gut, ich schwitze natürlich schon, aber klatschnass bin ich nie. Aber ich bekomm nach fünf Minuten schon ziemliche Schmerzen in den Waden, die hören so nach 30 Minuten auf, dafür beginnen ab da dann die Knieschmerzen. Denke mal, dass da meine Muskulatur nicht ganz dem restlichen Körper hinterher kommt. Ich laufe meist auf Waldwegen, selten auch hartem Asphalt.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin früher viel gelaufen, durfte aber nach einer OP 1 Jahr kein Sport machen, das ist jetzt fast zwei Jahre her, sprich ich versuch langsam wieder auf meine Form von damals zu kommen. Allein von der Ausdauer her könnte ich ziemlich lange laufen, da ich eigentlich auch nach über einer Stunde kaum schwitze oder außer Atem bin - gut, ich schwitze natürlich schon, aber klatschnass bin ich nie. Aber ich bekomm nach fünf Minuten schon ziemliche Schmerzen in den Waden, die hören so nach 30 Minuten auf, dafür beginnen ab da dann die Knieschmerzen. Denke mal, dass da meine Muskulatur nicht ganz dem restlichen Körper hinterher kommt. Ich laufe meist auf Waldwegen, selten auch hartem Asphalt.



Asphalt find ich eigentlich immer noch am angenehmsten. Waldwege gibts hier kaum...

In der Stadt sind halt die Abgase manchmal ein Problem. 
Im Sommer bin ich schon öfter bei 30° gelaufen, da läuft mir die Suppe dann nur so runter ^^

Im Winter gehts, aber ab -5 ist es eigentlich zu kalt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Im Winter lauf ich nicht gern, da wandert dann zum Shirt noch ein Pulli, eine Weste und die Joggingjacke in den Wäschekorb. Verschleiß pur. Im Sommer darfs dagegen auch mal oben ohne sein.  Aber ab 35 Grad setzt bei mir Dehydrierung ein, da ich nie Wasser mitschleppe - einfach keinen Platz für.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im Winter lauf ich nicht gern, da wandert dann zum Shirt noch ein Pulli, eine Weste und die Joggingjacke in den Wäschekorb. Verschleiß pur. Im Sommer darfs dagegen auch mal oben ohne sein.  Aber ab 35 Grad setzt bei mir Dehydrierung ein, da ich nie Wasser mitschleppe - einfach keinen Platz für.



Ja ohne Wasser ist echt problematisch.... vorletzten Sommer hab ich das probiert gehabt, aber wenn du nicht ne flaschengurt an der Taille hast oder sowas in der Art, dann kannst es echt vergessen.


----------

